# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  My facebook wall صفحتي على الفيس بوك

## ابن البلد

دي بعض الصور اللي بنزلها على صفحتي في الفيس بوك
واللي يحب يشارك أهلا به 

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

مختارات نات جيو: حقيقة أم زيف - رجل سومطرة القرد بعد 20 دقيقة من الآن....

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

الأشياء ليست دائما كما تبدو

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

ودلوقتي نأنتخ شوية هنا على الشط الساحر ده

----------


## ابن البلد

شكلوا نعستوا

----------


## ابن البلد

طيب أقولكم تصبحوا على خير

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## اليمامة

كوكتيل جميل ابن البلد
ألف شكر
وان شاء الله اشارك

 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> كوكتيل جميل ابن البلد
> ألف شكر
> وان شاء الله اشارك


ربنا يخليكي ندا
وفي أنتظار مشاركاتك
بشكرك جدا على مرورك 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## ابن البلد

> 


اللي في النص دي مش عاجبها الحال
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## الشاطر حسن

موضوع هايل ياغالي وفكرة جميلة .
بيعجبني فيك انك بتحب الصور المعبرة والذكية وبتختارها بعناية ولولا الصلصلة اللي على ايدي كنت علقت عليها كلها  :: 

أعلق الأول  ع الشاي وأرجعلك تاني  ::

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

أروح أخد لي تعسيله بقه 
 ::o:

----------


## ابن البلد

> موضوع هايل ياغالي وفكرة جميلة .
> بيعجبني فيك انك بتحب الصور المعبرة والذكية وبتختارها بعناية ولولا الصلصلة اللي على ايدي كنت علقت عليها كلها 
> 
> أعلق الأول  ع الشاي وأرجعلك تاني


في إنتظارك يا شقيق

وأعملي معاك واحد شاي  :: 

وأنا هساعدك في الصلصه 

 :: 


ربنا يخليك يا أبو على ودايما رافع من روحي المعدنية 
 ::k::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> في إنتظارك يا شقيق
> 
> وأعملي معاك واحد شاي 
> 
> وأنا هساعدك في الصلصه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يخليك يا أبو على ودايما رافع من روحي المعدنية


ياغالي ماقلنا إلا حقيقة لكن تواضعك دائما مايغلفها هدوءا .

أوعى تقولي ايه معنى اللي كتبته لأني مش فاهمه  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

انها حقا عائلة محترمة *

----------


## ابن البلد

> انها حقا عائلة محترمة *


 :: 

الأب غايب كالعادة 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أحل ممثل هههههههههه مؤثر الحقيقة

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

ده بقه الغلاف 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

تصبحون على خير

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

ده بني أدم واخد تحدي مع معجبينه بتنفيذ كل طلباتهم 
فطلبوا منه يرمي نفسه على شجرة صبار  ::

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

تصبحون على خير

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## أحمد ناصر

بجد إختياراتك فى منتهى الجمال يا أبوحميد
 ::

----------

